# Is it time to give up?



## JMB

family business closed its doors 2 years ago so I decided to follow my dream. Took the test got a 94. Thought it was ok considering I had no schooling besides highschool. Prob is I've worked at the fam biz 23+yrs and now I'm 42 no military no college, Is it time to forget the dream? Or do I take the next test in April? Any and all help or comments appreciated.


----------



## mpd61

You've pissed away more $$$ on less tangible stuff, Plus you can't win if you don't play................Just saying.


----------



## TacEntry

Just taking "the test" is pretty far from chasing a dream. It's more like playing the lottery.

If you were really going after it, you would be doing more to get on somewhere and/or anywhere. Getting your degree, going to the reserve academy, getting your feet wet in Security, getting a job as a special officer, going after an auxiliary position, campus police, corrections, out of state- the list goes on.

If you are just taking the civil circus test, you pretty much are just dreaming- this is a very competitive field. I say it all the time - it's not always the destination - put the journey you take to get there.


----------



## JMB

No I agree tac. And I would have done all those things 10yrs ago without a doubt. But at 42 and 2 young kids and a wife. I do need to support the fam. Kinda stuck between a rock and hard place.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JMB said:


> No I agree tac. And I would have done all those things 10yrs ago without a doubt. But at 42 and 2 young kids and a wife. I do need to support the fam. Kinda stuck between a rock and hard place.


Age caps will be affecting you my man... I'd check with CS to see which towns/cities have those in place. 32 is the cut off for most, and 35 for the MSP.

Your only real shot, in my opinion, is self sponsoring to the full time academy. Pay your way, and then you're much more marketable.


----------



## pahapoika

Your in a tough spot.
If you have any juice play that card now.


----------



## militia_man

There was a guy in his late 40's that was in my academy class for a university police force. He had no connections and there was nothing remarkable about his background. There was also a couple other people in their late 40's and even a guy in his 50's that landed a full time slot after putting in some time as part time police officers with their departments. It can happen, but you have to do more than just take the civil service exam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## felony

Follow your dream? Is this the first time you have taken a civil service test? Many sacrifice everything just for a shot. Massachusetts is not very friendly when it comes to age. Once you pass the 32 yoa cut off, your options dwindle. I would look out of state, or at colleges to see if they can give you a shot.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

But let's be honest here... Likelihood is probably slim? 

JMB, I threw in the towel after 11 years of trying. I wouldn't fault you for it one bit. Sometimes the hand you're dealt isn't enough to win the table.


----------



## Killjoy

Sir, I salute you for your enthusiasm, but I would say your chances are slim-to-none, unless you go out of state. I'm about the same age as you as I've been a police officer almost fifteen years. I spent years trying to get on various departments, yet I already had active military service, an EMT cert and a college degree. I'd just about given up on New England and was preparing to go to the NYPD when I got hired in Mass. Academies are physically punishing and we don't heal the same way we did when we were 25!


----------



## wwonka

JMB said:


> family business closed its doors 2 years ago so I decided to follow my dream. Took the test got a 94. Thought it was ok considering I had no schooling besides highschool. Prob is I've worked at the fam biz 23+yrs and now I'm 42 no military no college, Is it time to forget the dream? Or do I take the next test in April? Any and all help or comments appreciated.


Was in the exact same spot at 40.

The Doc is giving a test this March.
Not your ideal spot but it get the clock ticking and you can always leave.

The doc is a good place to work with lots of room to move around or advance.

Goodluck whichever path you choose.

Peace


----------



## Kilvinsky

JMB said:


> No I agree tac. And I would have done all those things 10yrs ago without a doubt. But at 42 and 2 young kids and a wife. I do need to support the fam. Kinda stuck between a rock and hard place.


I work with a guy (on a campus) who worked making DAMN good money for Raytheon. He was an Auxiliary in Milton and got the chief to sponsor him through the Academy. He then applied and got on MY job....in his 40s! He couldn't be happier. Well, other than there are serious internal issues on my job in which we're ALL miserable....

*JMB*, if you give up, I'll NEVER speak to you again! 

I do NOT fault anyone who does give up though. It can be very frustrating, infuriating, time consuming and co$tly to keep trying. I was blessed to start at a young age, VERY BLESSED and I have no idea if I would ever have a shot now.

But even if you do give up on a full time slot, keep the dream alive. There ARE plenty of wicked good Auxiliary departments out there and a number of colleges that will hire newbies. It's a crap shoot and only you hold the dice.


----------



## RodneyFarva

You know you could look into part time patrol work, there are a lot of towns in western and central mass that need part time officer. I did it, I worked as a full time dispatcher and a per diam officer. it was a ton of fun. in fact i'm trying to get back it no it. the only down part is when you start doing it, it becomes very addictive and it make your full time job SUCK! 
good luck man


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> But let's be honest here... Likelihood is probably slim?
> 
> JMB, I threw in the towel after 11 years of trying. I wouldn't fault you for it one bit. Sometimes the hand you're dealt isn't enough to win the table.


I Still say you should try a part time gig.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

RodneyFarva said:


> I Still say you should try a part time gig.


Once the wife is done with school next year, I'll go reserve here in NH. No self-sponsoring, so you have to get hired first, then attend.

I'd be a liar if I didn't admit I'm bullshit/upset/dejected that I never got hired, but I think going the R/I route up here will fill the gap that is my LE interest.


----------



## RodneyFarva

I always like working part time. it gave you your law enforce "fix". and, then details is a plus.


----------



## Kilvinsky

In my profile I state that I had more fun as an Auxiliary than I do now doing it full time. Of course the pay is better now.


----------



## CO4Sho

Another option is a Sheriff's Department. Not as glamorous or as well respected as being a police officer but you can make a good living, group 4 retirement, and a 20 year / 50% retirement option that police do not have.


----------



## santana

We hired someone that is 41, they completed the academy without a problem. I've noticed their older age to be a great thing because we aren't dealing with the immaturity of 21-25 years with that person.

Good luck, get physically fit and ride the wave.



JMB said:


> family business closed its doors 2 years ago so I decided to follow my dream. Took the test got a 94. Thought it was ok considering I had no schooling besides highschool. Prob is I've worked at the fam biz 23+yrs and now I'm 42 no military no college, Is it time to forget the dream? Or do I take the next test in April? Any and all help or comments appreciated.


----------



## 7costanza

The worst and best day in my life was when I FINALLY realized the dream was over and it was not to be,painful, a little bitter still but when its over atleast you have a conclusion and can move on.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> The worst and best day in my life was when I FINALLY realized the dream was over and it was not to be,painful, a little bitter still but when its over atleast you have a conclusion and can move on.


You and I can cry in our beers together. 

But there is something to be said about how you feel a big weight off your shoulders when you throw the towel. It's shitty... But grasping onto reality is a lot better than dragging it out any further.

At least now I can begin my quest for evil world domination.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> At least now I can begin my quest for evil world domination.


So you HAVEN'T given up. Everyone knows that's exactly what cops, ALL cops dream of!


----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You and I can cry in our beers together.
> 
> But there is something to be said about how you feel a big weight off your shoulders when you throw the towel. It's shitty... But grasping onto reality is a lot better than dragging it out any further.
> 
> At least now I can begin my quest for evil world domination.


Organic pear juice for me, last alcohol I had was propably with you 2 crazy bastids.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Is it time to give up? I would say no, the State of the Union Address is about to start, though it's discouraging that he's still in office, it's his SECOND TO LAST, EVER! There IS hope!


----------



## felony

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Once the wife is done with school next year, I'll go reserve here in NH. No self-sponsoring, so you have to get hired first, then attend.
> 
> I'd be a liar if I didn't admit I'm bullshit/upset/dejected that I never got hired, but I think going the R/I route up here will fill the gap that is my LE interest.


I would recommend to try Hampton NH PD. They recruit around February I believe but either way, its a squared away agency with a decent call volume in the summer. Plus, if things work out for you there, they may be inclined to hire you to a full time position. I love the NH sea coast it's beautiful. Also try the Marine Patrol, they also hire PT officers. NH is a wealth of opportunity to those that are willing to give it a shot. Mass may have jaded you but other states are more fair.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

felony said:


> I would recommend to try Hampton NH PD. They recruit around February I believe but either way, its a squared away agency with a decent call volume in the summer. Plus, if things work out for you there, they may be inclined to hire you to a full time position. I love the NH sea coast it's beautiful. Also try the Marine Patrol, they also hire PT officers. NH is a wealth of opportunity to those that are willing to give it a shot. Mass may have jaded you but other states are more fair.


Wouldn't take the pay cut now my friend. Towel is thrown... I'm out for good, aside of part time as a possibility.


----------



## felony

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Wouldn't take the pay cut now my friend. Towel is thrown... I'm out for good, aside of part time as a possibility.


Pay cut? I think they make starting 45k or so for full time. Besides Manchester PD, (which also hires reserves, however they must be full time academy trained) I would say Hampton is the best bet for a reserve with a high call volume.

If your making decent money working a 9-5, I wouldn't be upset man. Its better than busting your ass, working a sh!t load of overtime, missing the kids sports games, never being around and struggling to pay for child care, medical bills etc. I don't live extravagantly I have a average car, I live in a average home, in a blue collar town. If you can be there for your family, be around for holidays and are making decent money, a PT gig is all I would want.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

felony said:


> Pay cut? I think they make starting 45k or so for full time. Besides Manchester PD, (which also hires reserves, however they must be full time academy trained) I would say Hampton is the best bet for a reserve with a high call volume.
> 
> If your making decent money working a 9-5, I wouldn't be upset man. Its better than busting your ass, working a sh!t load of overtime, missing the kids sports games, never being around and struggling to pay for child care, medical bills etc. I don't live extravagantly I have a average car, I live in a average home, in a blue collar town. If you can be there for your family, be around for holidays and are making decent money, a PT gig is all I would want.


Yeah... I wouldn't be able to pay my car payments on that lol...

Jk.

But all seriousness, I'll do PT when the wife is done with school in a year, just to cure the bug I have with LE.


----------



## Renegade 4

I saw the title of this and laughted because its beginning to ring true, unfortunately. While what i do now could be construed as being on the job, like i may not be the shooter in the drive by but they let me drive the car, its not municipal. Then you reflect on the tests taken 2003 #1: town did not hire / 2005: just moved no res / 2007 #3: city was hiring, filled out the paperwork, then mayor has hiring freeze / 2009: just moved no res / 2011: #4 city not hiring / 2013: top 5 and still in the running as of right now. But failing that not testing for 2015: due to town age out. Its a tough thing. Tougher especially when you run across dudes that are eons younger, tested, got a great score, and got on due to no vets in town at the time. You can't begrudge them for chance favoring them and those individuals getting to do what they want to do but it still kinda sucks. may the odds be ever in your favor. Also, I am a big fan of the oxford comma. Out.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I have been hearing Cranston, RI advertising on the radio! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Guard Hard

Echoing some of the great advice in this thread. Taking the occasional police exam and "trying to become a police officer" are two completely different things. 

Take every exam you can while ALSO actively pursuing training and educational opportunities, while ALSO demonstrating a willingness to take any stepping stone into the field (paid, part time, seasonal, or...gasp!...volunteer). If you can put in the time I'm sure there's any auxiliary program out there that would be happy to have you, which may open doors as time goes on. Rinse and repeat for a couple years and who knows. Good luck.


----------



## Goose

Guard Hard said:


> My two cents: don't confuse taking the occasional exam with "trying to become a police officer."
> 
> Take every exam you can while ALSO actively pursuing training and educational opportunities, while ALSO demonstrating a willingness to take any stepping stone into the field (paid, part time, seasonal, or...gasp!...volunteer). Rinse and repeat for a couple years. By then you'll have your own opinions and won't need to ask anyone else.


Or do all that and then get hired to find out the other two or three people they hire with you have zero life experience beyond college...


----------



## Guard Hard

Goose said:


> Or do all that and then get hired to find out the other two or three people they hire with you have zero life experience beyond college...


This is also true.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Guard Hard said:


> Taking the occasional police exam and "trying to become a police officer" are two completely different things.


They are?

Why would one take a police officer exam, if one doesn't intend to become a police officer? To donate the money for the test?

That's like taking the bar exam to not be an attorney.


----------



## Guard Hard

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> They are?
> 
> Why would one take a police officer exam, if one doesn't intend to become a police officer? To donate the money for the test?
> 
> That's like taking the bar exam to not be an attorney.


By that I'm distinguishing between the level of effort involved in pursuing qualifications or experiences that might make you more competitive, compared to just testing.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Guard Hard said:


> By that I'm distinguishing between the level of effort involved in pursuing qualifications or experiences that might make you more competitive, compared to just testing.


Ohhhh I gotcha now.


----------



## ecpd402

Never give up on your dream. do you wanna be the what if guy at 80 NO. always try. Maine is looking for Game wardens. try them. Good luck if you feel down go watch the movie RUDY


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

ecpd402 said:


> Never give up on your dream. do you wanna be the what if guy at 80 NO. always try. Maine is looking for Game wardens. try them. Good luck if you feel down go watch the movie RUDY


It's been said here before... Hope is a dangerous thing sometimes, it can drive a man insane.

New analogy... If you lifted weights for any number of years, and saw no increase in strength or mass, would you keep doing it? For 5 years? 10 years? At what point does one decide it's not worth their effort any longer?


----------



## Edmizer1

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It's been said here before... Hope is a dangerous thing sometimes, it can drive a man insane.
> 
> New analogy... If you lifted weights for any number of years, and saw no increase in strength or mass, would you keep doing it? For 5 years? 10 years? At what point does one decide it's not worth their effort any longer?


Depending on where you live you may have to drastically change your situation to make it happen. I spent years trying to play the game straight on, (test - denial). If you live in a city that has a CS consent decree and a ton of special lists you do no qualify for, your chance of ever being hired that way is exactly zero. When I was young I though I was somehow going to break through that system. You either need to find a way to get on a special list or change your situation. I did not get on the town I work for now until 33 which is a late start. The best way I see for young people to get around the "test -denial" cycle is to get certified out of state and start applying back in Mass. You will be able to get hired somewhere to start. A non-cs town near me just advertised for academy trained only and got no applicants.


----------



## Kilvinsky

All I can say further is my time as an Auxiliary was two of the happiest I've been. I was a kid starting out (SWORN IN AT 18!!!) but it gave me a taste and I truly not only learned, but had the joy of doing some stuff to boot. Not a lot, my hometown's Aux was somewhat confined to church traffic on Sunday and school patrols during the week (and weekends) but occasionally we'd get into some good stuff. We used to take over the whole town during the in-service for the Regulars a few days per year and there I made my first Armed Robbery Arrest! (though he actually didn't have a gun, he just said he did and put his hand in his pocket) So you never know. Plus it depends on which department you get involved with.

AND, you don't have to give up your current career. If you get on the right place, you might have a shot at getting a paid detail now and then.

Don't give up, modify your goals and take it from there. Watch for the line at second #24.


----------



## JediKnight900

Hey just remember man we are all a family on this site, here to provide motivation and support if needed, guys on here are more than willing to give a kick in the pants if that is what you need. I think it's ultimately about one thing: what is your goals? Have you taken every step possible? I personally need to remind myself all the time to think outside the box and look for any way to make things work to get where I need to go.


----------



## FourInchFury




----------



## BxDetSgt

V can you do a quick work up (like you did before you became a detective)...


----------



## BxDetSgt

Nice work, the V has returned


----------



## TacEntry

JediKnight900 said:


> Hey just remember man we are all a family on this site, here to provide motivation and support if needed, guys on here are more than willing to give a kick in the pants if that is what you need. I think it's ultimately about one thing: what is your goals? Have you taken every step possible? I personally need to remind myself all the time to think outside the box and look for any way to make things work to get where I need to go.


I don't buy your bullshit.

You keep throwing little shitbombs, then reeling it in when called on it.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Hey Jedi, one question, why were you asking about MGH if you are sending from an MGH network? If you work at MGH why are you stirring the pot? It was another company you claimed to work for in your post about the patch on the sleeve. If your just stirring the pot, good for you, but just do not get caught. These guys can be ruthless. And NOBODY BEATS THE V!


----------



## BxDetSgt

EMT maybe, ambulette driver? Makes sense.


----------



## kwflatbed

Dam V I miss doing all that LOL


----------



## gm7988

felony said:


> Pay cut? I think they make starting 45k or so for full time. Besides Manchester PD, (which also hires reserves, however they must be full time academy trained) I would say Hampton is the best bet for a reserve with a high call volume.
> 
> If your making decent money working a 9-5, I wouldn't be upset man. Its better than busting your ass, working a sh!t load of overtime, missing the kids sports games, never being around and struggling to pay for child care, medical bills etc. I don't live extravagantly I have a average car, I live in a average home, in a blue collar town. If you can be there for your family, be around for holidays and are making decent money, a PT gig is all I would want.


Just to build off of this...I did a year Hampton PT before getting on full time else where. Great gig. If you work 9-5 and want to do part time LE, HPD is an A+ place to start. Part time academy runs tues/thurs 1800-2200 and Saturday 0800-1600. If you're an older guy, they don't discriminate for age, all types of qualified people can get on.

Awesome group of guys there, decent experience in terms of what you deal with. If you say you want to do part time but don't apply, it's really all on you.

To answer the original question, if you really want it, never give up


----------



## FTH

BxDetSgt said:


> EMT maybe, ambulette driver? Makes sense.


More like traveling circus ...


----------

